# A new look



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel it is time for the Mavericks to reassemble the team. I would keep Nowitzki,Howard,Harris, and Diop. The team will no longer build around Dirk. They have to go out and find a player that is better than Dirk. He cannot handle being the #1 player. He is better trying to be Scottie Pippen. There is nothing wrong with that role at all. I have not really looken at the free agent market, but I know all we can do is the MLE probably.  I guess a sign and trade would be our best bet. I say keep Avery he tried his best. He was just out coached by Nellie. The Mavericks need more physical guards that do not fold up. I know Nash was never physical. I know Nash would not be the same player in Phoenix if he was still in Dallas, but I think he still could have been effective in Avery's system. You have to have someone that can make Dirk and Howard a better player. I enjoy Jason Terry, but his stock is as high as it will ever be. He is nearing 30. I would still probably keep Stackhouse, but he makes alot of money. I know these point are probably wrong to some of you guys. This is just how I see it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://cbs3.com/video/[email protected] - Hasselhoff took this one hard...lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> *I feel it is time for the Mavericks to reassemble the team. I would keep Nowitzki,Howard,Harris, and Diop. The team will no longer build around Dirk. They have to go out and find a player that is better than Dirk. He cannot handle being the #1 player. He is better trying to be Scottie Pippen. *There is nothing wrong with that role at all. I have not really looken at the free agent market, but I know all we can do is the MLE probably. I guess a sign and trade would be our best bet. I say keep Avery he tried his best. He was just out coached by Nellie. The Mavericks need more physical guards that do not fold up. I know Nash was never physical. I know Nash would not be the same player in Phoenix if he was still in Dallas, but I think he still could have been effective in Avery's system. You have to have someone that can make Dirk and Howard a better player. I enjoy Jason Terry, but his stock is as high as it will ever be. He is nearing 30. I would still probably keep Stackhouse, but he makes alot of money. I know these point are probably wrong to some of you guys. This is just how I see it.


I think what you see is in-line with what many of us see. Some of us have even gone beyond that and called for Dirk to be moved after game 3.

The failure this season will be a huge obstacle for the team to overcome. Considering so many players were originally brought in by Nellie and got completely embarrassed by Nellie, we really need to re-assemble the team.

1st and foremost, we need a dominating #5 whose name is not Dirk, and Dirk should NEVER play #5 again for the rest of his NBA career.

2nd, we need a big strong guard. Stack fits the description, but he's too old to take much abuse in that role. If we are out of options, move JHo there and develop Pops to be the SF .


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

What are some realistic moves? I wonder if there anyone out there that could be a possible fit?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Odom?

VC?

PJ Brown?

Same players that were on the trading block earlier this season.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2654216

I see Gerald Wallace, and Billups on the unrestricted list. Vince Carter would not be too bad, but he is getting older. I like Gerald Wallace I just think he is too much like Josh Howard. Billups is as clutch as Baron Davis is.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2654216
> 
> I see Gerald Wallace, and Billups on the unrestricted list. Vince Carter would not be too bad, but he is getting older. I like Gerald Wallace I just think he is too much like Josh Howard. Billups is as clutch as Baron Davis is.


hmmmm.....

Anderson Varejao kind of stood out for his hustle and low post.

Ronny Turiaf from the Lakers. He's still very raw, but he's got heart (new and improved one too. :biggrin

Those are just the "bigs" that stood out. The market for guards doesn't seem like any of them offer an upgrade from JET, except for VC.


----------



## some1x (May 24, 2006)

As much as you guys hate Dirk, and he does deserve criticism, VC would be worse.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We can't afford any good free agents unless it's sign-and-trade. :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cro, Stack, George and Willis are all expiring contracts.

Cro and Stack are the big ones.

Willis doesn't really count since Mbenga will be available on the roster next season.


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

I really dont think you guys need anything to be a definite championship contender next year. I mean lets be honest, the Warriors were just a REALLY good match again the Mavs and were able to exploit it. The Mavs are capable of being the favorite to win a series against any team in the league. 

If anything maybe try and bring in a quick and long defensive guard who can stop penetration from really quick guards like Baron Davis.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Cro, Stack, George and Willis are all expiring contracts.
> 
> Cro and Stack are the big ones.
> 
> Willis doesn't really count since Mbenga will be available on the roster next season.


George expiring ? I thought he had one more year left :whoknows: 

btw: Barea's contract is also expiring.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OmE3B-s8ow


Where was that Dirk?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If Dallas were playing with SAS, THAT Dirk would be there again.

.... but we weren't playing with SAS or PHX or HOU. We were playing GSW.


----------

